# Boardgames: Diplomacy!



## Maerdwyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Been wanting to play Diplomacy for a while and was hoping there were some folks here of like mind. 

We're playing over at www.dipbounced.com in a game called ENWorldPrivateGame, judged by one of our own, nikolai. We start as soon as everyone is signed over at that site and joins the game.

Posting frequency will be 2 days for moves, 1 day for adjustments and building phases, except over the weekend.

We have our players, plus an alternate (Fenris), but if you want to be considered as alternate if a space opens up, post to this thread.


----------



## nikolai (Jan 25, 2005)

If you're going to play diplomacy, I suggest heading over to www.dipbounced.com. The Judging is free and automatic, negotiation is all handled on the site. It's really, really easy. Diplomacy is really fun, and BOUNCED is great. I'd recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, nikolai, I'll check that site out.  I've spent some time over at Diplomatic Pouch, but never Bounced. 

I'd still like to try it with some people here if anyone is interested - we can use Bounced to judge if that sounds good to people or figure out what we'll do after some people sign up.  I just want some good old fashioned backstabbing fun that doesn't involve a 2e Thief.


----------



## Abstraction (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm always up for something, but I have no idea how to play.


----------



## nikolai (Jan 25, 2005)

Maerdwyn;

I never meant to suggest you shouldn't try the game with people from here! I think that's a great idea and most people here would love it - they just need to be introduced to it. 

I just wanted to point to a site that makes Diplomacy really easy to play online; with all the adjudication, press, maps, etc. dealt with automatically. It really is a fantastic site. We can keep a thread on the game going here, and have Bounced deal with all the dirty work.

Diplomacy is really easy to play. I'll try and find a short summary of the game for everyone and post the link here.

Getting a GM to set up a game on BOUNCED would be simple.


----------



## Yig (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh ! Diplomacy !

I love that game 

I'm in.

PM if it start.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Abstraction said:
			
		

> I'm always up for something, but I have no idea how to play.





			
				Yig said:
			
		

> Oh ! Diplomacy !
> 
> I love that game
> 
> I'm in.




Great! And nikolai, thanks again - I hope you'll take on one of the powers as well. 

Abstraction, Diplomacy is set in Europe at the turn of the twentieth century. Each player controls one of the Great Powers, and tries to gain control of Europe, as symbolized by militarily controling 18 of its important provinces, called Suply Centers in the game. 

Because there is no luck involved, and the rules of the game are so simple, success depends on how well you work with your competitors, and how skillfully you exploit alliances, and, possibly, how strategicly you break them.  The negotiation involved is, I think, one of the most fun aspects of the game. 

The rules themselves are really simple.  (Full rules here)
The game consists of years, each broken down into a Fall Turn and a Spring Turn. Each turn progesses as follows:
1)Diplomatic phase (make aliances, deals, find out as much as you can)
2)Issue Orders phase (write down what each of your units does this season)
3)Order Resolution phase (everyone's orders are open and acted on. Conflicts resolved)
4) Retreat and Disbanding phase (if units have been dislodged by combat, determine where they go or if they are destroyed.)
5) Gain/Lose Units phase (This occurs in spring turns only.  If you have gained or lost control centers during the turn, you gain or lose units accordingly) ​You have two types of units: Armies and Fleets.  These units may move, hold, support another piece's hold or move, or, in the case of Fleet units, convoy an Army from one space to another.  

Armies can move only into land-based provinces.  Fleets can only move on water and coastal provinces.

You control a number of units equal to the number of supply centers you own.

No one Army or Fleet is stronger than any other.

No more than one unit can be present in a province at any given time.

If two or more units are trying to occupy the same space, and none has support from another unit, the units "bounce" off each other, and go back to (or remain in) the place they started the turn.  

If one or more of the units has support (which may come from another of the player's own units or an ally's), the unit with the most support succeeds in going where it wants to go.  If units have equal support, they bounce, as above.

A unit that is defeated by an attacking unit (which has support) will be dislodged, and must retreat to an adjacent unoccupied province.  If no space to retreat exists, it is disbanded.​


----------



## rushlight (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd also love to play!

Although I've never played before, so I'll need some learnin'.  Will this take place all at once (on a certain day/time) or will it be more free-form so that we can enter our turns at our leisure?

If it's the latter, count me in!  I can be contacted at rushl (at) comcast.net

This sounds like fun!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2005)

It will definitely be done over time, with a certain amount of time allowed (24 or 48 hours, maybe?) before orders are due. Great to have you aboard! 


BTW, I haven't played all that much either - only a few times really, and since a few years ago. But it was a blast!


----------



## rushlight (Jan 26, 2005)

A day or two sounds perfect!

Sounds like I'll be getting paid to play Diplomacy soon.    Don't you just _love_ it when your work subsidizes your hobbies?


----------



## Abstraction (Jan 26, 2005)

Sounds simple/complex enough. Count me in. Email me at theaztecan (don't you hate not putting in the at symbol because of spammers) yahoo.com


----------



## Yig (Jan 27, 2005)

Last time I played a virtual game (wich my alliance won), we allowed 1 week between turns. But then, the judge was doing all the updating by hand, including updating the map.

It allowed for a lot of, um, diplomacy 

Drop me a line at spikes_bb@hotmail.com


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah, I was figuring there would be a longer period (3-4 days, maybe) for negotiations, then after the negotiation phase ended, the 1-2 day deadline for actually getting your orders in would kick in.  We can figure that sort of stuff out.  I'm flexible.


----------



## nikolai (Jan 27, 2005)

From my experience the most usual time deadlines - for automated judges - are 48hrs for Spring and Fall turns (when the action happens), and 24hrs for adjustments and build phases (when negotiation isn't required as much, and they often process early). Orders have to be in by the end of the deadline.


----------



## rushlight (Jan 28, 2005)

So where do we sit? I haven't heard anything in a few days....


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Still looking for a few more players

Right now:
Maerdwyn
Rushlight
Yig
Abstraction
Nikolai (?)
(empty)
(empty)

Those of you aready here get first dibs on the power of your choice, unless you'd like them assigned randomly (the difficulties listed are my own opinions only)

Austria-Hungary (one of the harder countries to play)
England (medium)
France (medium)
Italy (harder)
Germany (medium)
Russia (probably the easiest)
Turkey (one of the hardest)


----------



## rushlight (Jan 28, 2005)

Random is fine with me if that's what everyone else wants. I've never played before, so if we were going to call powers, I'd choose Italy.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm in.

I've only ever played one other game as Italy, which I got stabbed (badly) by a poorly-played France - net effect was to tie us both up until "bigger powers" decided to munch both of us.  Interested in making it deep for once in a game...

I'll go for random, but I will now offer a d20 to the RNG and beg that I do not recieve Italy again...


----------



## Mark (Jan 29, 2005)

If it is free, count me in please, and I'm fine with random choice of powers.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, looks like we're set with players.  Woohoo!

By random lots, we are playing:

Yig - Austria-Hungary
Nikolai - England
Rushlight - France
Abstraction - Germany
Maerdwyn - Italy
Mark - Russia
Vargo - Turkey

Game information to follow soon! If there aren't objections, feel free to trade powers with another player if you so desire.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay we will soon be ready to go. 

As nikolai suggested, it looks like Bounced will be the easiest place to have our game hosted and adjudicated - if that works for you all, please register over there (www.dipbounced.com), and post your account names here. As soon as everyone is set with that , we can request a private game be set up for us and a human judge to, well, judge it. (I believe that's how it works - is that right, nikolai?)

If you've never played before (or if you haven't played in a long time, like me) it would be a good idea to familiarize yourselves with the rules:
http://www.diplomacy-archive.com/resources/rulebooks/2000AH4th.pdf

If you have any rules or general strategy questions, post here and we can discuss.

my account at Bounced is "iliston"

For posting frequency, how does 2 days for move orders, 1 for adjustments/builds, weekends excepted sound?


----------



## rushlight (Jan 29, 2005)

My account name is "rushlight".

The move frequency sounds fine to me.  Is the diplomacy phase folded into the move phase?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 29, 2005)

rushlight said:
			
		

> The move frequency sounds fine to me. Is the diplomacy phase folded into the move phase?



yup

(I really should go to sleep at some point tonight.)


----------



## Abstraction (Jan 29, 2005)

My name over there is Abstraction. The timing sounds fine to me.


----------



## nikolai (Jan 29, 2005)

My account name on Bounced is leederick. I'm actually a GM on the system, so if you want me to set up and GM the game there I can do that (I won't be able to play if I do this however).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Nikolai - thanks for the offer, and I may take you up on it; but only if you would actually enjoy judging the game, and don't mind not playing in it. Otherwise, as the guy who has been doing this for a while, could you help me through the right way to find another judge for our group?


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2005)

My account name is "MarkCMG".  The move frequency sounds fine to me.  Thanks for including me in the game.


----------



## nikolai (Jan 31, 2005)

Maerdwyn;

I'd love to create the game. I'll do so now. I'll post details when I'm done.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm 'inthane' on Bounced.


----------



## nikolai (Jan 31, 2005)

The game has been created. It is called *ENWorldPrivateGame*. The settings are as requested. To join, simply find the game name in the "Other Games" list on www.dipbounced.com, click on *ENWorldPrivateGame*, and then and hit join.

At the bottom of the game's name page you will find a Preference List box. This is the (only) way I can use as a GM to give people the powers they want. We can do this two ways:

(1) Type the letter which represents the country assigned to you (from AEFGIRT, A for Austria-Hungary, E for England, and so on) in this box before hitting join.

(2) Or you can all enter a full preference list. Such as "ETFRGIA" (would most like to play England, then Turkey, then France,... and would least like Austria). And the system will assign the nations which would make everyone the happiest.

Maerdwyn, which do you want to go for?

The official page on starting a game is here:

http://www.dipbounced.com/help/startgame.html


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Nikolai, thanks so much for GMing - that's very generous of you.  I'll recruit another England ASAP so we can get going.

Lets stick with each person putting the letter for their country in the preferences box when they join.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Okay with nikolai as our GM, we'll need one more player.  

As soon as we're full, and everyone joins the game over at Bounced, we can start.


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2005)

I, as "MarkCMG", have logged in, scrolled down and clicked on the "ENWorldPrivateGame" link, scrolled down and put an "R" in the preference box, and then clicked the "Join" button.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I, as "MarkCMG", have logged in, scrolled down and clicked on the "ENWorldPrivateGame" link, scrolled down and put an "R" in the preference box, and then clicked the "Join" button.




Cool.  I look foreward to crush-- er, that is, I look forward to working with you to find peaceful solutions to the problems facing Europe as we move into this new century.


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Cool.  I look foreward to crush--




Trash Talk?  Already?  Does that ever help you win, actually?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Pure trash talk? No not really - I'm just looking forward to the game. Exaggerating (or minimizing) the strength of your position, however, can be useful in getting people to do what you'd like them to, or to do what they think you don't want them to do. 

Actually, however, I've think had the best results when I've been scrupulously honest.


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2005)

Neat.  It is a fairly straightforward game, at its core, I suppose.  I guess we should probably not be discussing the game at all, much like the rules of the site prefer in regard to their own boards.  Leave it all at the table, as it were, including any trash talking or strategy discussions.  Probably makes the game a lot more fun if we all follow those guidelines.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Agreed  Although, just so we're clear that we're not breaking any of their rules, as this will be a private game over there that doen't count for their stats, anonymity isn't required and some of the other site rules are little more relaxed.  Still, best to keep everything specifically game related over there, I agree.


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2005)

Okie dokie, Big M!


----------



## Gomez (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey do you still have a opening? I would love to join.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll take England if you still need a player. I have played before but not for a while.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 1, 2005)

Gomez, you were first, so you are England; head over to Bounced and sign up. 

Fenris, you are first alternate - I will let you know if an opening appears.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Gomez, you were first, so you are in; head over to Bounced and sign up.
> 
> Fenris, you are first alternate - I will let you know if an opening appears.





Grr three minutes late   Gomez posted while I was typing obviously, as I didn't see anyone else for it. I cede him the position.

That's OK, I shall wait in the wings.

I have already registered and can join when you need me.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 1, 2005)

D'oh - sorry Fenris, didn;t realize you two posted so close together. Will definitely let you know if space opens up. If nicolai has allowed observers in the game, feel free to watch and post press, whether helpful or simply observant.


----------



## Roudi (Feb 1, 2005)

I would like to be considered for an alternate, if there's still room.  I've played several games of Diplomacy online and GM'd two, so I'm fairly well versed on the rules.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 1, 2005)

The game over at Bounced lists 4 of 7 players as having joined.  As soon as everyone else joins, the game will begin.  
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Vargo (Feb 1, 2005)

May the best Human Cleric 5/Alienist 10 win!


----------



## nikolai (Feb 1, 2005)

Once the game starts, send a message saying who you are. I'll then unpause the game for Spring 1901 negotiations and let battle commence. Is everyone happy with everything?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I signed up under the name Gomez and joined the game. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 2, 2005)

One more person needs to join the game over there - who's left?  Abstraction? Yig?


----------



## Abstraction (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm signed in. I'm Abstraction both here and there. Germany.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 2, 2005)

Fantastic - that's everyone.  login to the game and send the GM press indicating which country you are playing.


Good luck!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Fantastic - that's everyone.  login to the game and send the GM press indicating which country you are playing.
> 
> 
> Good luck!




Maerdwyn,
I don't see the game anymore to watch or be an observer.

Fenris


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 2, 2005)

it's considered a "running" game now instead of a "new".  You may need to change the check boxes and refilter the games.


----------



## Mark (Feb 3, 2005)

So, at this point, just drop a line to the GM using the "Press" function stating your screenname on the Bounced site and the Power/faction that you are playing and that's it?  No turn orders yet?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 3, 2005)

AFAIK, yes.  nikolai will unpause the game and allow negotiations/issuing orders when everyone has done that.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 3, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> it's considered a "running" game now instead of a "new".  You may need to change the check boxes and refilter the games.




Much obliged Maerdwyn. Now since observers can't cancel theri position shoult I watch in case I am needed as an alternate?

Fenris


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 3, 2005)

sounds good - didn't realize that.


----------



## nikolai (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game Started*

I know from here and there that everyone is about, so I've unpaused the game. Good luck everyone.



> So, at this point, just drop a line to the GM using the "Press" function stating your screenname on the Bounced site and the Power/faction that you are playing and that's it? No turn orders yet?




I just wanted to make sure everyone was ready to go, before I unpaused the game. Technically, there was nothing stopping you from entering orders, though you'd probably just end up modifying them, in light of negotiations, once the game started.


----------



## nikolai (Feb 8, 2005)

*Possible Replacement*

A player has missed the first deadline. If they don't show I will be putting them up for replacement about 24hrs from now. Fenris, are you out there ready to take over?


----------



## Abstraction (Feb 8, 2005)

You might want to change the title of the thread to call attention to the replacement player.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 8, 2005)

Will do...


----------



## Mark (Feb 8, 2005)

Are we sure this isn't a matter of a player just not using the Orders interface properly, and perhpas having given an email address they just don't check often enough?  Everyone signed up0 and everyone has sent at least some press.  Maybe our GM can contact a moderator here and ask that any email being sent to that player can also be sent to them through their EN World email address, just in case it isn't the same as the one they used for Bounced?  Also, can you direct all players to post here so that you can double check via that method if anyone might not be receiving their emails through their Bounced address?  It might be a longshot, but this player might actually be blissfully unaware there is actual a problem, I suppose.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 8, 2005)

That's a good idea, Mark.   Everyone check in here (and ask for help with Bounced if you're having trouble)


----------



## Abstraction (Feb 8, 2005)

Signing in


----------



## Vargo (Feb 8, 2005)

I never saw anything from Austria either.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for checking in - would you guys mind editing out your powers and comments about the other powers out of your posts?  Just keep things absolutely on the up and up.  Nikolai can tell which power hasn't been around.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry about that! I posted my move.


----------



## Yig (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry for not posting sooner but I'm in.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 8, 2005)

Abstraction said:
			
		

> You might want to change the title of the thread to call attention to the replacement player.




I am still here, waiting in the wings. It appears Yig and Gomez  have appeared however.


----------



## nikolai (Feb 9, 2005)

I know exactly who's hasn't got their orders in on time, so there's no need to worry on that count. The GMs guidelines say not to reveal the name of the late power - in case it influences the diplomacy - that's why I'm being hush hush about exactly who it is.


----------



## Mark (Feb 10, 2005)

Which of the map modes do people prefer to use?  I like the textured one, myself.


----------



## Abstraction (Feb 10, 2005)

I like either the texture or the border. Much clearer, especially with regard to Denmark.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2005)

I like the way the units look in the textured mode.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 11, 2005)

I like textured normally, classic when checking in from out of town on my little laptop


----------



## Abstraction (Feb 11, 2005)

How long might we be waiting?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 11, 2005)

Grace period is listed at 48 hours.  I think the grace period is allowed to expire over the weekend (unlike order deadlines)


----------



## Mark (Feb 11, 2005)

We should see about adjusting the grace period to 24 at the most.  Otherwise we have a 4 day turn possibility, with the 1 day GM time, and no-weekend-deadline bump.  That mean a one turn per week, or a four turns per month, possibility.  While we can hope that most turns aren't like this, the first two weeks doesn't show promise for a speedy game.


----------



## Abstraction (Feb 11, 2005)

I've been very excited about this game. Delays are driving me crazy! Hurry up so I can win.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2005)

nikolai said:
			
		

> *Possible Replacement*
> 
> A player has missed the first deadline. If they don't show I will be putting them up for replacement about 24hrs from now. Fenris, are you out there ready to take over?




Just a reminder to nikolai that I am still waiting in the wings should he need me


----------



## nikolai (Feb 12, 2005)

Fenris;

Thanks for the message. I'm going to hit the replacement button as soon as grace times out (in - I think - 4hrs time). I look forward to you joining the game.

Mark;

I wish I had programed in a 24hr grace period. Unfortunately I left in the 48hr default, and it can't be changed once it's set. I am instituting merciless policies regarding repeat violations though. I'm not going to have everyone be made to wait twice by the same person.

Abstraction;

Once we go into grace there's 48hrs for the late player to sign in. The game may get going before then, if they sign in, and will certainly get going after then, if they don't. In future 48hrs wait may not be the case - people who are repeatedly late will not be given repeated graces before they are replaced.

Everyone;

I appreciate exactly how frustrating this is. There are occasionally problems like this at the beginning of game. But once they get sorted out the game does start ticking around quickly. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## nikolai (Feb 12, 2005)

Austria has been replaced. Fenris, if you could find the postition (search for replacement positions) and join we'd all be very grateful. Send me a message once you've done so.


----------



## Mark (Feb 13, 2005)

nikolai said:
			
		

> Mark;
> 
> I wish I had programed in a 24hr grace period. Unfortunately I left in the 48hr default, and it can't be changed once it's set. I am instituting merciless policies regarding repeat violations though. I'm not going to have everyone be made to wait twice by the same person.
> 
> ...




Thanks, nikolai! 

Welcome aboard, Fenris!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2005)

nikolai said:
			
		

> Austria has been replaced. Fenris, if you could find the postition (search for replacement positions) and join we'd all be very grateful. Send me a message once you've done so.




OK I signed out as a watcher. Then I searched for a replacement game and found it. But there is no join button. One thing I noticed was the status was a red circle with a white "O" rather than an "R" which I assumed meant open and replacement. So I will join as soon as I can. Do I need to enable myself to join a game?


----------



## nikolai (Feb 14, 2005)

Fenris;

What happened is this. Someone beat you to the replacement position (depite my warnings). This puts me in a really awkward position. The place is promised to you. But if I throw the other guy out he takes a large commitment loss on BOUNCED, essentially for joining our game, out of the kindness of his heart, to get it re-started. I'm relucant to do this for him, so I've decided to re-start the game with him as a replacement.

I'm really sorry about this. Someone misses out whatever I do, and I've been giving it some thought, and I think this is the least worst option (removing him would also throw the games restart back a couple more days). There may be another replacement opportunity coming up, if it happens I hope you're around to take it.

Again, I'm really sorry about this.

Everyone;

The game is restarted. Austria's position has been taken over by lordosis. Hope you all welcome him to the game.

nikolai.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2005)

nikolai said:
			
		

> Fenris;
> 
> What happened is this. Someone beat you to the replacement position (depite my warnings). This puts me in a really awkward position. The place is promised to you. But if I throw the other guy out he takes a large commitment loss on BOUNCED, essentially for joining our game, out of the kindness of his heart, to get it re-started. I'm relucant to do this for him, so I've decided to re-start the game with him as a replacement.
> 
> ...




Seems I can't win for trying. Oh well. Something I was wondering was whether you can see the press sent and received by the previous owner of the power or does a replacement player have to re-start all his diplomacy? This is a purely academic question at this point obviously. Well, I will check in occaisonally to see how things go. I guess I can sign on as an observer now at least


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 14, 2005)

Nikolai -

lordosis would take a commitment hit even though this is a private game that doesn't count for stats?


----------



## nikolai (Feb 14, 2005)

A replacement player can see all the previous players press sent and recieved. Whether he is bound by the previous players agreements is entirely up to him. Usually, he does restart his diplomacy from scratch (i.e. renegotiates everything on joining).



> lordosis would take a commitment hit even though this is a private game that doesn't count for stats?




I'm afraid so. There are two stats on BOUNCED. Ranking, which measures success in rated games. And commitment, which measures how good you are at getting orders in on time (you gain points if you're on time, lose them if you're late, and lose lots of points if replaced). You can turn ranking off, and not play for points, but commitment is always on.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2005)

Nikolai,
Ok, If I observe (which I can't resign from) could I still be a replacement later?

And If I do observe, can I kibbitz? Observers only send white (?) press right, open to all. But What is the protocol for what an observer can/can't (and should or should not) send in press.

Thanks. Just trying to keep my pinky toe in the game 

(besides, I really didn't like Austria's opening moves :\  Of course I don't know his alliances.......)


Fenris


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 15, 2005)

If observers can't later become replacements, does any one have an objection to Fenris acting as an observer here, rather than on Bounced? 

It'd be nice to keep you around and interested, seeing as you've been edge out at least twice now...


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> If observers can't later become replacements, does any one have an objection to Fenris acting as an observer here, rather than on Bounced?
> 
> It'd be nice to keep you around and interested, seeing as you've been edge out at least twice now...




Always a bridesmaid, never a bride


----------



## nikolai (Feb 15, 2005)

> Ok, If I observe (which I can't resign from) could I still be a replacement later?




No. Observers can't join the game as a replacement (because they can send press they're already considered to be "playing").



> Observers only send white (?) press right, open to all. But What is the protocol for what an observer can/can't (and should or should not) send in press.




Observers can send what they like in press, to whom they like. (So long as it isn't personally abusive, which would be in breach of BOUNCED rules). White press is press in which the sender is identified, this isn't the same as open to all (broadcast press), you can send white press in private to individual powers if you wish.



> If observers can't later become replacements, does any one have an objection to Fenris acting as an observer here, rather than on Bounced?




I've no objection to Fenris posting about the game here, or joining as an observer


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2005)

Nikolai,
Ok Honestly, what are the chances I would be needed as replacement?


----------



## nikolai (Feb 16, 2005)

> I've no objection to Fenris posting about the game here, or joining as an observer.




I've since received a message from a player who's not comfortable with this. Can I ask that Fenris doesn't post about the game here. If Fenris doesn't plan to become a replacement, by all means join the game as an observer and post about it at BOUNCED. If he does plan to become a replacement, please don't talk about the game until he joins.



> Ok Honestly, what are the chances I would be needed as replacement?




It all depends on the players. I can't really speculate. That said, it may be best to join as an observer and get involved with the game that way. Playing as replacement isn't as fun as playing from the start.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, England is pretty much finished. I cannot believe messing up my first turn would sink me this fast. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Well, England is pretty much finished. I cannot believe messing up my first turn would sink me this fast. Oh well live and learn.




Yeah, getting stuck in the blocks puts you squarely behind the eight ball. Did you download the full rule book? There are some opening moves in the back. At the least it helps you to learn to write orders well. 'Cuz I've screwed up lots of 'em before. But hang in there Gomez, this game has many ups and downs.

(I hope I was vaugue enough to not offend the player who was concerned)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 17, 2005)

I think my main problem is that I misspelled one of my moves. And it created a chain of problems from here.


----------



## Abstraction (Feb 18, 2005)

10 minutes to go until moves posted, and I am giddy with anticipation.

EDIT: half hour past time, now. I've never played diplomacy, online or otherwise. Is it normal to go over the deadline every time?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

*It's past deadline - please make sure your orders are in.*

I don't think so, Abstraction.


----------



## Abstraction (Feb 18, 2005)

I really wanted to think about these moves over the weekend, but if nothing changes in the next hour, I will go home still wondering. Sigh.


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2005)

_*puh-loink*_





_*puh-loink*_





_*puh-loink*_





_*puh-loink*_





Looks like another rain delay...


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, we know it isn't me


----------



## Fenris (Feb 19, 2005)

Nikolai,
There seems to be a lot of voided and NMR orders. Does everybody know how to write them? I would mention the ones that seem to be getting rejected but don't want to comment directly. But for the enjoyment of the newer players that may be a point to address. Are they using the syntax checker?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 19, 2005)

Well I used the syntax checker and I still suck doing orders!


----------



## nikolai (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Voided Moves*

Everyone has access to the rulebook, which is available here:

http://www.wizards.com/avalonhill/rules/diplomacy.pdf

Everyone also has access to the BOUNCED playing help page, which clearly explains the system of order syntax.

http://www.dipbounced.com/help/playgame.html

Futhermore, there is an order checker - which will tell you how the judge has parsed your orders. The "what if" function is also on - so you can check the the processed orders work as you expect and  test the outcome of different scenarios before the turn processes. These should all help people who have problems with their orders.

I don't wish to comment anymore. Deliberately NMRing and misordering units are all part of the game. Which is part of the reason why the BOUNCED system allows these things to happen. If anyone is having problems, they can get help by consulting the resources above.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 19, 2005)

Well I just figured out what NMR meant!   


I want to apologize to everyone for being such a dunce.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 19, 2005)

You've been focusing intently on Cthulhu lately, Gomez.  That can do that to one's brain


----------



## Gomez (Feb 19, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> You've been focusing intently on Cthulhu lately, Gomez.  That can do that to one's brain




Well, as soon I as I finish that Ritual at Stonehenge! Your ALL DOOMED! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 22, 2005)

Into grace yet again.  Please be considerate of the other players and enter your orders.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 22, 2005)

Happily, only a short delay.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 22, 2005)

nikolai said:
			
		

> *Re: Voided Moves*
> 
> Everyone has access to the rulebook, which is available here:
> 
> ...




I didn't mean to offend, just wanted to ensure everyone was having fun, if the orders weren't intentional. I know some players were new. 

BTW what does NMR mean?

Man, I can't even comment saying yeah! or boo! to actions   
Well I will anyway Yeah! and Boo! But in a non-identifying and non-sectarian manner that is designed only to comment on the general progress of the game and does not reflect on any player or players actions.


----------



## nikolai (Feb 22, 2005)

Fenris;

I never meant to come across as harsh. I just thought the best response would be a detailed listing of official sources of help. I've got to be very careful about commenting upon moves, as I'm in a position where it could influence the game.

NMR stands for *N*o *M*ove *R*eceived.


----------



## Abstraction (Feb 22, 2005)

If a unit is giving support, does it basically count a holding its' own province. Can two units each support each other, making both harder to dislodge?


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

This thread should probably be closed and questions should be directed to the GM through the board to avoid awkward situations from now on.  I think there are a lot of reasons why the Bounced boards are private and anonymous that are not readily apparent (aside from the potential for some hot head to stalk you if he loses a game  ).  Probably should ask a EN admin/moderator to close this thread and let the game GM deal with missed deadlines and other difficulties through the proper, Bounced board channels since that seems to work just fine for the other games run on the Bounced boards.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 22, 2005)

Fair enough - I'd thought the email notification these boards offered was useful since we've had so many missed deadlines, but I can stop doing that.    I'd like to keep the thread open as an easy way to notify Fenris if a replacement is needed.  

Otherwise, yeah, please direct questions to Nikolai via press to the GM at Bounced, and keep game related discussion related there, too.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I'd like to keep the thread open as an easy way to notify Fenris if a replacement is needed.




The GM should have his email, right?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm not sure - Nikolai, do you have what you'd need to contact Fenris (his Bounced ID and/or his email)?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 8, 2005)

Maerdywn and Nikolai,
Thanks both so much. Maerdywn for starting the thread and Nikolai for suggesting the Bounced site. Since no replacement postion was forthcoming, but I had joined the site, I went ahead and joined a game. I am having a blast. I am in too many games now to keep straight and love it. So thanks both (my wife is cursing you but...)

I look forward to the next ENWorld Game on Bouced. Hopefully I can get in on that one.

Fenris


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2005)

Now that the game has ended (Stalemate between France, Germany, Italy, and Turkey), I wanted to say thanks to everyone who played for a great game, and especially to Nikolai for judging the game for us.  

It was my first online game, and my first of any sort since college ten years ago, and I had a real blast!  Thanks again.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 13, 2005)

Wanted to add my thanks as well - I had a blast, and learned a couple things.  It's my second game, although the first one I actually "finished" - the first one is still ongoing, and will probably end with a six-way stalemate. 

My one regret is stabbing Italy two turns too early due to a mistake entering moves.


----------



## rushlight (Apr 13, 2005)

I too enjoyed it!  It was the first game I'd played - and now I'm like 7.  

I'd also like to give a hand to Nikolai for running it for us!  Thanks!


----------



## nikolai (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for playing everyone. I'm glad to hear so many of you enjoyed it enough to get involved in other games. Also France, Germany, Italy, Turkey and Russia all had perfect commitment (none of you missed a deadline). This is very impressive - thanks for being so dedicated.


----------



## nikolai (Apr 13, 2005)

For the record: I think the Statemate was fairly natural. I don't think France or Italy could have been removed without a chance of Germany or Turkey stealing the solo. I see if I can post later on how I think the game went in more detail.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll agree with that - Italy and I (Turkey) allied pretty early on, which is a VERY unusual alliance - usually the two of us end up fighting like cats 'n dogs.  This allowed us to dissect Austria, allowed me to grow into pushing a very belligerent Russia up and out of the game, and if I hadn't screwed up (that fleet build which I stabbed him with was actually scheduled for 2 turns later, but got implemented thanks to some insane problems at work) I think I might have actually been able to win it.


----------

